# My new ray



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Just picked it up from the airport... Will post better pics once she is settled.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

very nice


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Awesome







Must have cost alot of $$$, cant wait for more pics!


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice i want one
dixon


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

That ray is sweet! Nice addition!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damg thats sweet


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

wow
great pearls, u got real nice ray there.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I like


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Geez, that thing looks unreal









What species is it, Don?


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

bad ass!!


----------



## englishman (Aug 14, 2003)




----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

CONGRADS..great ray..damn beautiful.did you get your tsn too?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

yes indeed a very fine specimen :nod: great score....


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> What species is it, Don?


 It's a pearl ray from David Webber.

Pack: He's currently housed with a 14" tigrinus not a tsn. I'll get some pics of them together. The ray is bugging the crap out of the tigrinus. lol

Thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## etb (Nov 6, 2003)

Very nice ray Ill have to give David a call.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

DonH said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > What species is it, Don?
> ...


 awesome ray man









i hope my ray wont bug my juruense


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam that guy is sweet


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That is a stunning ray, DonH, good luck with it!

btw, what's with the Simpson's craze? did I miss something?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Very sweet pick-up Don..........


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Nice ray









lol sweet lu you can keep a ray it will die


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i have seen better...

LOL jk. Great ray DonH... looks fantastic.

price?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Awesome Ray Don. I am humbled.


----------



## PhullTank57 (Oct 13, 2003)

Wow! thats is an incredibly beautiful pearl!!... Magnificent looking speciman!!










Congrats on a _great_ pick-up!!... please post more pics soon of it and the tigrinus soon!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Kory said:


> lol sweet lu you can keep a ray it will die


 it shouldnt









the tank is fu;lly cycled and in perfect condish

how the ray doing DonH?


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

that is a very nice ray


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

so jelious


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

very nice Don...bet that cost a fortune..how big?


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Thats cool

What does it eat?


----------

